# Longchamp Collection Spring 2017



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Fashion Week is about to kick off. Longchamp is scheduled to unveil its new line next Monday, Oct. 3, at 9 a.m.

So stay tuned!


----------



## SmokieDragon

OOOOHHH!!! Can't wait! Thanks in advance for your updates @Cosmopolitan !


----------



## goldfish19

Hoping for happy, bright colors! I love spring.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woohoo! Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From a PFW slideshow on wwd.com (Women's Wear Daily)


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> From a PFW slideshow on wwd.com (Women's Wear Daily)
> 
> View attachment 3478813
> View attachment 3478815


I love those colors.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone watch the show? Looks like there are some gorgeous floral prints coming out!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

And a pink heritage hobo - so exciting for pink-lovers like me!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

There are copies of the video around already: http://fr.longchamp.com/runway-show-spring-2017

Pink overload.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> There are copies of the video around already: http://fr.longchamp.com/runway-show-spring-2017
> 
> Pink overload.


Thanks for the link. I love some of those blues with the stripes.
Penelope-looked like a bluish/gray one? I liked that. I don't like what looked like periwinkle (?), pretty color but it just isn't me. And that multicolor Penelope is just fugly.
I like those floral white bags but I'm scared of white. The clutch that the tattooed girl carried was so cute.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I always find more choices to like in fall than spring. I am disappointed by the lack of new designs shown here. Presumably there will be an additional new line or two.


----------



## seton

Yeah, that is a lot of pink . . . 
I love the cherry blossom design clutch and the burgundy leather jacket with the half sleeves.
I cant tell if that new color is periwinkle, lilac, or lavender. If it's lavender, I wont be able to resist. Altho, unlike Pantone, I already picked my colour for 2017 and it's yellow.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of blurry screenshots coming up...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Heritage


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau print


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D


----------



## seton

great work, Cosmo!

I love that clutch!

From LC's email


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neo prints (think these are all Neos?)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

the rest


----------



## goldfish19

Thank you for the screenshots!!! Totally loving spring 2017 [emoji178]


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for posting all those photos. Roseau print is adorable. [emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Amazing photos!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thank you Cosmo for sharing all these. Lots of time on your part. The Cherry Blossoms on the bags look lovely. I do like the stripes too. Lots of pinks which is fun for spring.


----------



## SmokieDragon

What is that lovely red bag with the tassels and long shoulder strap? A bucket bag, perhaps?! Ooooohhh!

Love those Roseau prints and the clutch is tdf!

Loving those stripy and flowery Neos!

Thanks so much, Cosmo!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> What is that lovely red bag with the tassels and long shoulder strap? A bucket bag, perhaps?! Ooooohhh!



Yes it appears they made the Penelope Fantaisie with the suede sides into a bucket bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> What is that lovely red bag with the tassels and long shoulder strap? A bucket bag, perhaps?! Ooooohhh!



The bucket bag caught my eye too. Very adorable!


----------



## bakeacookie

I love the cherry blossom bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I love the cherry blossom bags!


+1


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3481265
> View attachment 3481266
> View attachment 3481267
> View attachment 3481268
> View attachment 3481269
> View attachment 3481270



Thanks for sharing, Cosmopolitan!

I think the black Heritage at the bottom is my favourite.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jeremy Scott Empire Popsicle print


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3482889



There is a smaller one? [emoji33] beyond adorable! Thank you so much for sharing all these eye candy. [emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Jeremy Scott Empire Popsicle print
> 
> View attachment 3482875


Loving that print!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> From IG
> View attachment 3482852



Those pink heels?! Absolutely divine!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

When will the collection be available for purchase again?


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## goldfish19

No sign of LPC yet [emoji17]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3482889



I'm in love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> When will the collection be available for purchase again?



Typically some spring stuff will trickle in during November, especially at the department stores, with the bulk arriving in December.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung and Sophie Delafontaine check out the spring collection


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## honeybunny07

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3482889


Oh, I'm so in love

Thank You so much for posting all this


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more glimpses of spring colors for Penelope, Roseau Croco, Heritage... two Penelope bucket bags in there too

(I have to agree with @EGBDF that the multicolor Penelope is really ugly)


----------



## Stansy

Already loving the red heritage!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> few more glimpses of spring colors for Penelope, Roseau Croco, Heritage... two Penelope bucket bags in there too
> 
> (I have to agree with @EGBDF that the multicolor Penelope is really ugly)
> 
> View attachment 3486852
> View attachment 3486854
> View attachment 3486857
> View attachment 3486859



Thanks for posting these! I know I should be focusing on the SS17 collection but I can't help noticing how the lady in the pictures has a Cody-looking dress and belt hahaha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more pics of the new colors for the Heritage line


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> few more pics of the new colors for the Heritage line
> 
> View attachment 3488642
> View attachment 3488643
> View attachment 3488644
> View attachment 3488645
> View attachment 3488647
> View attachment 3488648



It looks like they have shortened the strap of the Heritage hobo? Doesn't look like a double strap anymore?

OMG!!! That blue Heritage is tdf!!! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> It looks like they have shortened the strap of the Heritage hobo? Doesn't look like a double strap anymore?



Hmm you could be right. The red Heritage I posted on the first page of this thread (from the runway show) definitely had the usual longer, double strap (see below). Maybe they are releasing the Heritage shoulder bag in a second, smaller size??? Time will tell.

Did you notice that the small blue/peachy Heritage crossbody bags I posted above have a new chain detail?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmm you could be right. The red Heritage I posted on the first page of this thread (from the runway show) definitely had the usual longer, double strap (see below). Maybe they are releasing the Heritage shoulder bag in a second, smaller size??? Time will tell.
> 
> Did you notice that the small blue/peachy Heritage crossbody bags I posted above have a new chain detail?
> 
> View attachment 3488750
> View attachment 3488751



How sneaky of them not to post a frontal picture! Now we have to wait to find out about the possibility of 2 sizes haha!

Now that you mention it, yes, something looks very different with the blue / peachy bags which is the chain detail! This is truly exciting! That means the bag will be a clutch at last (assuming the strap is detachable... if it's not, that would be a shame)! Dare we hope for an adjustable strap too? Haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

When I tried on the Heritage shoulder bag I really liked the original strap drop length because it is long enough to fit over any heavy winter layers/coats etc. Here's that pic of Sophie Delafontaine I keep posting...


----------



## Stansy

I too hope they didn't shorten the strap of the Heritage shoulder bag... Interestingly I see all types of LC bags in my city, but I have yet to see a Heritage shoulder bag!

Eta: maybe in the pic the model holds the bag in a funny way? The strap does not look like it is sitting on her fingers iykwim...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Now that you mention it, yes, something looks very different with the blue / peachy bags which is the chain detail! This is truly exciting! That means the bag will be a clutch at last (assuming the strap is detachable... if it's not, that would be a shame)! Dare we hope for an adjustable strap too? Haha



Hard to tell what's going on with the chain. Could be part of a long strap, like on my Cocchino bag, and that strap is not adjustable or detachable.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> Eta: maybe in the pic the model holds the bag in a funny way? The strap does not look like it is sitting on her fingers iykwim...



Yeah I see what you mean. Maybe its just a photoshop issue lol. We'll see. 

Those were official LC pics released to Vogue and other media: http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2017-ready-to-wear/longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram



That backpack, looks so dreamy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3497199
> View attachment 3497200
> View attachment 3497201
> View attachment 3497202



This light pink collection is calling my name [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lol, I don't care for pink or florals and these pics make me want to run back to the autumn thread and look at dark bags! But I'm glad you're all enjoying the pics.  Longchamp has something for everybody.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol, I don't care for pink or florals and these pics make me want to run back to the autumn thread and look at dark bags! But I'm glad you're all enjoying the pics.  Longchamp has something for everybody.


Haha! I've learned the hard way that there are many patterns I'll wear once and then I won't wear them again, even though I like them. Especially dresses.


----------



## bakeacookie

I love flowers so this is on my wishlist!![emoji7] not sure which I want though!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3497199
> View attachment 3497200
> View attachment 3497201
> View attachment 3497202
> View attachment 3497203
> View attachment 3497204
> View attachment 3497205



Thanks so much for the pictures with the pink Roseau pouch! I'm truly in love with it and am not afraid of its light pink colour and the headaches it might give me haha


----------



## seton

.  New for 2017


----------



## swdl

Loooooove these new colors lavendar i think and the roseau croco blue.....and the small roseau reversible pouch .
Thanks for the pictures


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol, I don't care for pink or florals and these pics make me want to run back to the autumn thread and look at dark bags! But I'm glad you're all enjoying the pics. [emoji2] Longchamp has something for everybody.


[emoji16] I need to be honest and admit I won't be getting anything as even though I like prints, flowers and pink... I just couldn't get them to work in terms of bags. Plus I am with you for colors, dark colors work best for me.


----------



## hitt

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3482889
> View attachment 3482890


I am freaking out over the tiny one. I'd prefer the floral print with a dark background because it would pop more. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Stansy

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3497199
> View attachment 3497200
> View attachment 3497201
> View attachment 3497202
> View attachment 3497203
> View attachment 3497204
> View attachment 3497205



Ohhh - looks like they didn´t make changes to the LPH handles! Yay!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3498162



I want the tote in the back? Is it a Neo?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm getting my first Longchamp soon! I'm only a student so I don't/can't have a big collection…what do you think would be best, one of these pretty cherry blossom Le pliages or a more standard one?


----------



## dianagrace

For your first I would get a regular color. I can tell you from experience, you will get tired of carrying the patterned ones. My black, beige and navy bags never go out of style.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Honore line from instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Apparently, a patterned Le Pliage Cuir?


----------



## bakeacookie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3499713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, a patterned Le Pliage Cuir?



[emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another shot of the Penelope bucket bag from IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage collection bags

source for these pics, plus Penelope bucket bag above, is here:
http://www.cosmopolitan.fi/blogit/n...ian-kamalimmat-asukokonaisuudet-ja-muotimokat


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, another LC pressday


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Twitter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung with Heritage bag in Elle Australia interview (possibly this is the spring red for the Heritage line??? see runway pic below)

http://www.elle.com.au/culture/elle-interview/2016/10/alexa-chung-interview/


----------



## seton

That AC pic is old and is from 2 or 3 seasons ago.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> That AC pic is old and is from 2 or 3 seasons ago.



Ok thanks.  Weird they would use an old pic with a new interview. Although I thought maybe the bag was burgundy or even opera? Oh well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from spring on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> more from spring on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506087



I like the black and white print, somehow less busy and more versatile.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the black and white print, somehow less busy and more versatile.



I think the two pics of that print I've posted might be the same version (blue handle) but I can't say for sure????


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think the two pics of that print I've posted might be the same version (blue handle) but I can't say for sure????



Now that you mention it, I see the blue. Goodness, I really ought to go and check my eyes. Thank you for clarifying. [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now that you mention it, I see the blue. Goodness, I really ought to go and check my eyes. Thank you for clarifying. [emoji4]



Haha don't worry I have to zoom in on my phone/laptop to see these details.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha don't worry I have to zoom in on my phone/laptop to see these details.


We really appreciate your time and efforts to share these pictures with us. It really makes a lot of difference when there are many of us whom do not live near a boutique.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> We really appreciate your time and efforts to share these pictures with us. It really makes a lot of difference when there are many of us whom do not live near a boutique.



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you!


No no, we should say Thank You instead. [emoji253] [emoji171] [emoji258] [emoji175]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> more from spring on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506087



I am really loving this print! On my Mac, it looks dark blue but on my iphone it looked black  Thanks so much for posting this - if it doesn't work out with the Roseau pouch, I can opt for this 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Now that you mention it, I see the blue. Goodness, I really ought to go and check my eyes. Thank you for clarifying. [emoji4]



No need to check your eyes - it looked black on my iPhone but I'm sure now it's blue on my Mac  All about the screen size, not our eyesight


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just in case anyone doesn't know, in this updated version of tpf if you tap a pic on a phone/tablet the full size version of the pic pops out. And it's better resolution than if you simply did the typical pinch and zoom...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> No need to check your eyes - it looked black on my iPhone but I'm sure now it's blue on my Mac  All about the screen size, not our eyesight



Phew... That's a relief!


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco
> 
> View attachment 3481284
> View attachment 3481285
> View attachment 3481286
> View attachment 3481287
> View attachment 3481288
> View attachment 3481289
> View attachment 3481290
> View attachment 3481291



Wow this strap... I wonder if it will be sold separately.


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> From IG
> 
> View attachment 3482851
> View attachment 3482852
> View attachment 3482855
> View attachment 3482856
> View attachment 3482858



I love the cherry blossoms!  So pretty! Thanks for all the pictures Cosmo. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com already has the spring Penelope Bucket Bag available for shipment in December


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3511196



Is the white one considered a clutch or pouch?


----------



## Mariangelwalk

i love sakura pouch. when it will launch in Europe.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3517127



Looks like the strap is too long for the mannequin too! I don't feel so short anymore haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope bucket bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from twitter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring arrivals starting at neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

"London-Tokyo" is a theme for Longchamp's spring 2017 line... been seeing mentions of it on social media, and this Women's Wear Daily slideshow mentions it as well


----------



## mtg116

I would love any of those 3! Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> "London-Tokyo" is a theme for Longchamp's spring 2017 line.



That Roseau clutch, [emoji175] [emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

So many options. Pink or blue cherry blossom Neo? Or the striped cuirs???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> So many options. Pink or blue cherry blossom Neo? Or the striped cuirs???


All gorgeous! The struggle is real.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> So many options. Pink or blue cherry blossom Neo? Or the striped cuirs???





frenziedhandbag said:


> All gorgeous! The struggle is real.



My head is spinning too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, LC event at Ritz-Carlton Kuala Lumpur


----------



## mtg116

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## goldfish19

Le Pliage Nylon colors:
Black, red garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, khaki, ivory, pinky, peony, burnt red, blue mist 

Le Pliage Neo colors:
Black, chalk, navy, peony

Le Pliage Cuir colors:
Black, cherry, blue, greige, navy, peony, burnt red, blue mist


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon colors:
> Black, red garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, khaki, ivory, pinky, peony, burnt red, blue mist
> 
> Le Pliage Neo colors:
> Black, chalk, navy, peony
> 
> Le Pliage Cuir colors:
> Black, cherry, blue, greige, navy, peony, burnt red, blue mist



Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrivals at Nordstrom.com

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/longc...n=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=NAVY


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon colors:
> Black, red garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, khaki, ivory, pinky, peony, burnt red, blue mist
> 
> Le Pliage Neo colors:
> Black, chalk, navy, peony
> 
> Le Pliage Cuir colors:
> Black, cherry, blue, greige, navy, peony, burnt red, blue mist



This is the "blue mist" color on a Penelope


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More spring arrivals at Nordstrom


----------



## Cosmopolitan

short instagram video showing spring line: https://instagram.com/p/BNMVo6IgSCP/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another instagram video: https://instagram.com/p/BNLuh1TDIAL/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more instagram video: https://instagram.com/p/BNLy5D6hQan/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

goldfish19 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon colors:
> Black, red garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, khaki, ivory, pinky, peony, burnt red, blue mist
> 
> Le Pliage Neo colors:
> Black, chalk, navy, peony
> 
> Le Pliage Cuir colors:
> Black, cherry, blue, greige, navy, peony, burnt red, blue mist



I'm unfamiliar with pinky and burnt red! Anyone else know what those look like?


----------



## jules 8

yes, and is peony a purple shade ?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm unfamiliar with pinky and burnt red! Anyone else know what those look like?





jules 8 said:


> yes, and is peony a purple shade ?



Pictures haven't been released yet of the Pliage nylon colors for spring. Peony is pink, and I seem to recall that LC did a peony in nylon years ago, maybe 2008-2009. If you look over the colors of the leather bags in this thread, perhaps that provides some clues.... there are a couple of shades of pink, plus red, on Penelope and Heritage bags, for instance... though there's not necessarily a correlation to the nylon shades.


----------



## goldfish19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm unfamiliar with pinky and burnt red! Anyone else know what those look like?





jules 8 said:


> yes, and is peony a purple shade ?



Peony looks like a warm pink (like malabar) while burnt red looks like a bright darker red compared to garance (no pink undertone). We won't know for sure until they come out.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

instagram pic shows the chain strap detail on the new small Heritage bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> instagram pic shows the chain strap detail on the new small Heritage bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534976



Thanks for posting all these wonderful pics! Adjustable strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Saw a few spring arrivals at Nordstrom Pentagon City (Va.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, LC event in Singapore


----------



## seton

I saw all the new LPNs. And I have prices for the cherry blossom pochettes.
1. First of all, the Fall 2016 *Khaki *will be discontinued bc there will be a new shade of Khaki. It looks like Slate/Taupe to me.
*Pinky* - this is a beige pink. Looks like a more pinkish shade of Sandy.
*Peony* - does not look like the old Peony. It is midtone pink like Candy or Malabar.
*Burnt Red* - reminds me of the old Deep Red except more orangish? White lining.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 - reminds me of a more grayish Boy. Looks MUCH darker and grayer in leather.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon colors:
> Black, red garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, khaki, ivory, pinky, peony, burnt red, blue mist



Neimanmarcus.com has posted some new pics of nylon Pliage bags that I *think* are probably burnt red and blue mist, but the names aren't ID'd yet.


----------



## seton

Yes, that's Burnt Red and Blue Mist.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D line new arrival at nm.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Sam18q

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3541393
> View attachment 3541394


What kind of material is the sakura bag?  Is it nylon or the material more similar to Neo?


----------



## anahita balsara

Hi. Do you know the prices for the cherry blossom bag and backpack? Also any idea when this will be available? I'm super excited about this particular release


----------



## seton

anahita balsara said:


> Hi. Do you know the prices for the cherry blossom bag and backpack? Also any idea when this will be available? I'm super excited about this particular release



which cherryblossom bag? There are a lot of them. The Neo backpacks comes in 2 sizes and should be in the $380 range.


----------



## anahita balsara

Sorry. I saw your post about the prices for the cherry blossom pouchettes in the white leather with the pink cherry blossoms. How much is the backpack and the purse in the same material?


----------



## seton

anahita balsara said:


> Sorry. I saw your post about the prices for the cherry blossom pouchettes in the white leather with the pink cherry blossoms. How much is the backpack and the purse in the same material?



I dont know what you mean by "purse" and I dont have time for guessing games. This is the only price I know for the leather sakura. It's the medium Roseau size.My SA had to look up every number in the computer so I only asked about 3.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

anahita balsara said:


> Hi. Do you know the prices for the cherry blossom bag and backpack? Also any idea when this will be available? I'm super excited about this particular release



As @seton mentioned, there are numerous bags with the cherry blossom print, from the Roseau line, Neo line, etc.... Some of them are already available at U.S. department stores. Full details and prices will be coming when longchamp.com updates with the spring merchandise in late December/January.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrival at neimanmarcus.com


----------



## paula3boys

I can't wait to see comparison of pinky and peony.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> new arrival at neimanmarcus.com
> 
> View attachment 3543064



I like!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Wow this strap... I wonder if it will be sold separately.



It WILL be sold separately! I like it too!



Cosmopolitan said:


> new arrival at neimanmarcus.com
> View attachment 3543064



I forgot what is the name of this colorway. The other is Marine. It doesnt come in black/white. 2 colorways only.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> It WILL be sold separately! I like it too!



I can't wait for the straps too  But will it be the right length for my 5'1" frame? Haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the spring campaign


----------



## bakeacookie

I actually love the RTW for spring!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> First of all, the Fall 2016 *Khaki *will be discontinued bc there will be a new shade of Khaki. It looks like Slate/Taupe to me.
> *Pinky* - this is a beige pink. Looks like a more pinkish shade of Sandy.
> *Peony* - does not look like the old Peony. It is midtone pink like Candy or Malabar.



These pics below are two more new arrivals at neimanmarcus.com. Again the color names aren't ID'd yet, but I'm guessing they are the new khaki and probably peony, based on the description from @seton.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more images from the spring campaign
Source: http://www.buro247.me/fashion/news/discover-longchamp-s-spring-summer-17-collection.html



> After releasing its autumnal collection and campaign starring Alexa Chung, Longchamp moves towards a more fun, feminine and floral approach with its Spring/Summer '17 collection. Aptly titled City Blossom, the collection blooms with a vivid colour palette of bright hues, contrasting prints and the brand's athletic aesthetic. Inspired by the different styles that circulate every great city, City Blossom sees a blend of sakura prints, juxtaposed against rich embroideries and geometric cuts, while '60s inspired dresses are re-imagined with more structure, resulting in a sophisticated, yet feminine collection.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> These pics below are two more new arrivals at neimanmarcus.com. Again the color names aren't ID'd yet, but I'm guessing they are the new khaki and probably peony, based on the description from @seton.
> 
> View attachment 3549187
> View attachment 3549188



Yes, that is khaki and peony. Peony looks lighter than it really is. You can tell from the flap that it's a little overlit. 
Pinky is very beigey.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> It WILL be sold separately! I like it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot what is the name of this colorway. The other is Marine. It doesnt come in black/white. 2 colorways only.



That's great! I can mix and match with my other  LP cuirs or neos. The clips on my RM straps don't work on my Longchamp bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> more images from the spring campaign
> Source: http://www.buro247.me/fashion/news/discover-longchamp-s-spring-summer-17-collection.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549887
> View attachment 3549888
> View attachment 3549889
> View attachment 3549890



I like the stripes!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, the new heritage bag + new 3d color


----------



## Sam18q

pbnjam said:


> That's great! I can mix and match with my other  LP cuirs or neos. The clips on my RM straps don't work on my Longchamp bags.



Disappointed that I cannot use the RM floral strap on one of the Longchamp bag but looking forwards to more strap variety in the new Longchamp lineup


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> Le Pliage Nylon colors:
> Black, red garance, gunmetal, navy, bilberry, beige, khaki, *ivory, pinky, peony, burnt red, blue mist *



From neimanmarcus.com, no color IDs listed yet, but I believe these are the new Pliage nylon colors in the same order as above:
*Ivory
Pinky
Peony
Burnt Red
Blue Mist*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram, new color for Paris Premier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Nordstrom.com, Pliage nylon in "New Khaki"


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Nordstrom.com, Neo in Chalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Selfridges.com, the new Heritage chain crossbody bags in black, indigo, red lacquer


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Nordstrom.com, Neo in Chalk
> 
> View attachment 3553565



Looks like Beige from SS15


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another shot of the Chalk Neo on Nordstrom.com


----------



## amethyst25

Cosmopolitan said:


> From neimanmarcus.com, no color IDs listed yet, but I believe these are the new Pliage nylon colors in the same order as above:
> *Ivory
> Pinky
> Peony
> Burnt Red
> Blue Mist*
> 
> View attachment 3552764
> View attachment 3552765
> View attachment 3552766
> View attachment 3552767
> View attachment 3552768



Love the Pinky color... 'Blush' would've been a more fitting name [emoji1]


----------



## paula3boys

amethyst25 said:


> Love the Pinky color... 'Blush' would've been a more fitting name [emoji1]



Agree


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage crossbody pics from Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope Fantaisie on selfridges.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage



I like the chain details on this one. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp.com is beginning to update with spring arrivals


----------



## bakeacookie

That 1948 Roseau is pretty!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp.com is beginning to update with spring arrivals
> 
> View attachment 3556168
> View attachment 3556172



The Indigo looks a lot nicer IRL than on the LC website. Something about the 1948 Roseau is both old-school and modern. I like it but since it's white, it's a risky bag for me, LOL!


----------



## seton

There will be  3 or 4 new Roseau lines to replace the 3/4 being discontinued.
Roseau Club is the R Croco with the stripes down the middle.

There is a version of the Roseau Sweet with Sakura on one side and the logo in denim on the other.

Happy holidays to all on today of all days.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> There will be  3 or 4 new Roseau lines to replace the 3/4 being discontinued.
> Roseau Club is the R Croco with the stripes down the middle.
> 
> There is a version of the Roseau Sweet with Sakura on one side and the logo in denim on the other.
> 
> Happy holidays to all on today of all days.



Happy holidays!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco in white on neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neo in Marine on neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Happy New Year to the Longchamp crew!


----------



## bakeacookie

Happy new year!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New arrivals at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy New Year!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From Longchamp's instagram


----------



## Trully24

Will there be a new LE of Le Pliage Nylon except the “lucky“ One?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New arrival at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## seton

Trully24 said:


> Will there be a new LE of Le Pliage Nylon except the “lucky“ One?



There is a LE LP. It is not nylon, looks like tweed or cotton. 
LP On the Road
LP Lucky is the only LE nylon.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> New arrival at Bloomingdales.com
> 
> View attachment 3563976
> View attachment 3563977



Wow! What a huge Cuir with a huge price tag to match!


----------



## seton

I saw that it was part of the LPC line but didnt know if it would be all leather. I still can't tell.


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> New arrival at Bloomingdales.com
> 
> View attachment 3563976
> View attachment 3563977



This doesn't look all leather but it better be at that price! 


So pretty! I was hoping it would be an elaborate Neo.


----------



## seton

I prefer the other LE LPC with the thick stripes anyway. LPC Club?


----------



## Sam18q

Cosmopolitan said:


> New arrival at Bloomingdales.com
> 
> View attachment 3563976
> View attachment 3563977


I hope there is smaller size.  I never expect it to be leather.  It will be interesting to see it in person.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

That long handled cherry blossom is calling my name! I can't wait for the SS17 to be released (my wallet can wait though.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram (blurry because from a video)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales has a new Neo exclusive size!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> More from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3565725
> View attachment 3565726



@Cosmopolitan Thanks so much for all these goodies!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From Longchamp's instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From nordstrom.com, this is Peony on two Neos and a Cuir.... 
IMO the color looks much better on the Cuir below than in the Bloomingdales pic that I posted on the previous page


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram
> View attachment 3564739





Cosmopolitan said:


> More from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3565726



Thank you as always, Cosmpolitan, for being so thorough and diligent with updates and pictures!! We greatly appreciate!

Anyone know if this is a wallet? I thought it was a bag at first, but seeing it in that collage right next to wallets made me wonder if it's a new WOC style…[emoji848]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Instagram/Marie Claire Taiwan


----------



## Cosmopolitan

a new color for the Foulonne line on neimanmarcus.com


----------



## paula3boys

I forgot to take picture but peony on backpack is quite different than the peony color of cuir leather! I preferred the nylon peony color myself. Disappointed that I couldn't find pinky to compare to peony in store


----------



## Sam18q

Saw the Le Pliage Cuir Fleuri at Longchamp Canada store.  Only blue color is available for now.  Looked like they only bring in small size.  The pink one should be in store later but price is set at $1050 before taxes . I must admit it is very nice and very cool to have floral print on leather.  It looks so good!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sam18q said:


> Saw the Le Pliage Cuir Fleuri at Longchamp Canada store.  Only blue color is available for now.  Looked like they only bring in small size.  The pink one should be in store later but price is set at $1050 before taxes . I must admit it is very nice and very cool to have floral print on leather.  It looks so good!



My SA in my home country called me up about the blue one. Now I'm even more curious to see it since you've described it as very cool


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you ladies ! 
Beautiful spring bags!


----------



## Sam18q

SmokieDragon said:


> My SA in my home country called me up about the blue one. Now I'm even more curious to see it since you've described it as very cool



I am curious to know what sizes your country carry and prices as well.  I am hoping to see the pink!  It is $$$ but I don't know if I can hang on till the sale.  Decisions decisions haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sam18q said:


> I am curious to know what sizes your country carry and prices as well.  I am hoping to see the pink!  It is $$$ but I don't know if I can hang on till the sale.  Decisions decisions haha!



Hi! They have the small blue one in my country. They are selling it for RM3,500++ which is about US$800. It's a nice leather, so soft but the colour is too light. With that price level in my country, it's 50% more expensive than the small Cody Cuir of AW16.


----------



## Sam18q

SmokieDragon said:


> Hi! They have the small blue one in my country. They are selling it for RM3,500++ which is about US$800. It's a nice leather, so soft but the colour is too light. With that price level in my country, it's 50% more expensive than the small Cody Cuir of AW16.



I think it is very expensive too.  Going to see how pink looks like.  I wonder if the higher price as compared to Cody Cuir probably due to the floral print on leather.  I think it costs more for that process.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on LC twitter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bags on Nordstrom.com


----------



## paula3boys

For anyone curious about the color pinky in person


----------



## paula3boys

Found this on Instagram comparing spring colors


Credit to longchamp_germany


----------



## honeybunny07

OMG, soo soo in love with the roseau sakura crossbody [emoji7] 
But not with the price tho [emoji38]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New color-blocky Paris Premier and Penelope bags at Nordstrom.com


----------



## Sam18q

I know not every single line will go on sale.  Usually will the limited edition stuff go on sale like the Le Pliage Fleuri for example


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> New color-blocky Paris Premier and Penelope bags at Nordstrom.com
> 
> View attachment 3572687
> View attachment 3572688
> View attachment 3572689
> View attachment 3572690



I like the color block much better on the Premier. Not sure how I feel about that Penelope...


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> I like the color block much better on the Premier. Not sure how I feel about that Penelope...



Couldn't agree with you more! Some colours just don't go together at all haha!


----------



## EGBDF

No I do not like the color combo in that Penelope. Not for me. I'd like it much better with a dark color for the accents.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is this new? It's so quirky!




Spotted at Bloomingdales. 


Also saw the Neo Sakura in blue/navy. Very cute.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bakeacookie said:


> Is this new? It's so quirky!
> 
> View attachment 3575212
> 
> 
> Spotted at Bloomingdales.



Yeah its the Jeremy Scott offering for this season, based on the Empire State Building popsicles you see around NYC

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/spring-2017.952474/page-3#post-30681015


----------



## ImjustmeTiffany

paula3boys said:


> For anyone curious about the color pinky in person
> View attachment 3571636


Would you happen to know if pinky is similar to LV Rose Ballerine?


----------



## SmokieDragon

I visited LC today and was so excited to see some new arrivals! I was in a hurry and couldn't take photos. Here are some observations:

I saw the Neo Fantaisie Sakura in Navy . It's gorgeous!!! The insides of the outline of the handles are magenta. Very nice!

I saw the white Roseau Sakura pouch (bigger size) and have concluded that the light pink one which hasn't arrived in my country is a no go for me. It's made of canvas and so expensive.

The Roseau reversible is reversible no more!!!! They've kept the same finish but no more reversibility. Now they have a back zip pocket with leather inside but not reversible. No slip pockets, only the back zip pocket.

There is now a Roseau Crossbody made of the same material as the Reversible. It also has a back zip pocket but no other pockets. Also not a reversible bag haha

There is a LE Year of the Rooster Small 3D bag here. Not sure if other countries also have this. Anyway, a bright red Small 3D with a leather rooster on it is not my cup of tea tho it's eye catching


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> I visited LC today and was so excited to see some new arrivals! I was in a hurry and couldn't take photos. Here are some observations:
> 
> I saw the Neo Fantaisie Sakura in Navy . It's gorgeous!!! The insides of the outline of the handles are magenta. Very nice!
> 
> I saw the white Roseau Sakura pouch (bigger size) and have concluded that the light pink one which hasn't arrived in my country is a no go for me. It's made of canvas and so expensive.
> 
> The Roseau reversible is reversible no more!!!! They've kept the same finish but no more reversibility. Now they have a back zip pocket with leather inside but not reversible. No slip pockets, only the back zip pocket.
> 
> There is now a Roseau Crossbody made of the same material as the Reversible. It also has a back zip pocket but no other pockets. Also not a reversible bag haha
> 
> There is a LE Year of the Rooster Small 3D bag here. Not sure if other countries also have this. Anyway, a bright red Small 3D with a leather rooster on it is not my cup of tea tho it's eye catching


thanks for your update!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I visited LC today and was so excited to see some new arrivals! I was in a hurry and couldn't take photos. Here are some observations:
> 
> I saw the Neo Fantaisie Sakura in Navy . It's gorgeous!!! The insides of the outline of the handles are magenta. Very nice!
> 
> I saw the white Roseau Sakura pouch (bigger size) and have concluded that the light pink one which hasn't arrived in my country is a no go for me. It's made of canvas and so expensive.
> 
> The Roseau reversible is reversible no more!!!! They've kept the same finish but no more reversibility. Now they have a back zip pocket with leather inside but not reversible. No slip pockets, only the back zip pocket.
> 
> There is now a Roseau Crossbody made of the same material as the Reversible. It also has a back zip pocket but no other pockets. Also not a reversible bag haha
> 
> There is a LE Year of the Rooster Small 3D bag here. Not sure if other countries also have this. Anyway, a bright red Small 3D with a leather rooster on it is not my cup of tea tho it's eye catching



Thanks for the report!

That's funny about the non-reversible "reversible." What style is the new crossbody? Is it like the Roseau Croco crossbody from last season or something different?

I have seen pics of that Rooster bag on Instagram.


----------



## Stansy

LuvAllBags said:


> I like the color block much better on the Premier. Not sure how I feel about that Penelope...


Too much going on in the Penelope with the tassles and the different colors and leathers imo...


----------



## seton

Sam18q said:


> I know not every single line will go on sale.  Usually will the limited edition stuff go on sale like the Le Pliage Fleuri for example



Most of the seasonal stuff will go into the end of season sale. The exception are brand new major lines. LP Heritage wasnt in the first sale for example. 



SmokieDragon said:


> I visited LC today and was so excited to see some new arrivals! I was in a hurry and couldn't take photos. Here are some observations:
> 
> I saw the white Roseau Sakura pouch (bigger size) and have concluded that the light pink one which hasn't arrived in my country is a no go for me. It's made of canvas and so expensive.
> 
> The Roseau reversible is reversible no more!!!! They've kept the same finish but no more reversibility. Now they have a back zip pocket with leather inside but not reversible. No slip pockets, only the back zip pocket.g



I was told that they discontinued the Reversible bc too many complained about lack of pockets.

Disappointing about the large Sakura pouch. That's why I was surprised about the price.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> thanks for your update!



You're very welcome!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the report!
> 
> That's funny about the non-reversible "reversible." What style is the new crossbody? Is it like the Roseau Croco crossbody from last season or something different?
> 
> I have seen pics of that Rooster bag on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3576157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576166



The new Roseau Crossbody is a flap bag with a magnetic closure. The bamboo attachment is just for show and isn't for closing the bag. The size and shape is about the same as the Honore 404 Crossbody. The strap is made of leather and adjustable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I was told that they discontinued the Reversible bc too many complained about lack of pockets.
> 
> Disappointing about the large Sakura pouch. That's why I was surprised about the price.



Oic re Reversible. Guess not everyone uses pouches like us. I'm just thinking though that since the leather isn't "plush", anything put in that back pocket may have an outline visible to the eye haha

Yes, that price was shocking for the Sakura pouch! Something about the material of the white one reminded me of the white canvas shoes I had to wear to school last time haha


----------



## paula3boys

ImjustmeTiffany said:


> Would you happen to know if pinky is similar to LV Rose Ballerine?



There is main color light pink (RB) and it has slightly darker pink stripes- pinky is like those stripes. I have the DA and DE with RB interior neverfulls


----------



## Sam18q

seton said:


> Most of the seasonal stuff will go into the end of season sale. The exception are brand new major lines. LP Heritage wasnt in the first sale for example.



Thanks for the information.  Will see if I will be good and resist the temptation till end of season..haha!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bicolor Paris Premier. Via Longchamp IG. Love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

U.S. Longchamp.com has updated for spring!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Some new styles/colors I hadn't seen previously


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more pics from the campaign


----------



## bellebellebelle19

New fun key rings (I believe they also come in different colors): 


And I am loving the Paris Rocks collection in Indigo:


I have to say the Roseau Sakura collection is my favorite though. It all looks very beautiful - but the prices are relatively high! Not unreasonable for leather and embroidery though I suppose.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> more pics from the campaign
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578195



Interesting that they have paired the Fleuri strap with the Paris Premier. I once tried to put my Cuir strap on my 3D Polochon in the same way which has a very similar setup with the handles hardware but it didn't work out. The Cuir strap actually came off on its own twice! So am wondering if this strap on the Paris Premier really works in real life or just the photo shoot...?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Some new styles/colors I hadn't seen previously





bellebellebelle19 said:


> New fun key rings (I believe they also come in different colors):
> 
> And I am loving the Paris Rocks collection in Indigo:
> 
> I have to say the Roseau Sakura collection is my favorite though. It all looks very beautiful - but the prices are relatively high! Not unreasonable for leather and embroidery though I suppose.



Thanks for posting! Everything looks so exciting!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Interesting that they have paired the Fleuri strap with the Paris Premier. I once tried to put my Cuir strap on my 3D Polochon in the same way which has a very similar setup with the handles hardware but it didn't work out. The Cuir strap actually came off on its own twice! So am wondering if this strap on the Paris Premier really works in real life or just the photo shoot...?



Remember they showed that strap on numerous bags during the runway show in September.  I think @seton has said that the strap will be sold separately. I agree with you though that the strap may not be so practical on the Paris Premier bag. I think the short handles might stick up awkwardly.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Remember they showed that strap on numerous bags during the runway show in September.  I think @seton has said that the strap will be sold separately. I agree with you though that the strap may not be so practical on the Paris Premier bag. I think the short handles might stick up awkwardly.
> 
> View attachment 3578313
> View attachment 3578314



Yes, I remember those photos  How convenient that the model's hands are there to make sure the handles stay upright and not stick out awkwardly haha! However, I haven't been able to find the strap only on the website. Will continue my research tonight


----------



## seton

The first thing I looked for was the strap when the website updated. It doesnt seem to be there. I will investigate further if it doesnt show up soon. LMK.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I haven't seen the strap for sale yet either, although I find longchamp.com impossible to navigate right now, very glitchy, on my laptop. Ok on my phone.

Here's the strap on a 3D bag.


----------



## EGBDF

It would be nice if they sold the strap in 2 or 3 different lengths. And actually tell you the actual length of each.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Statement Bags are One of Spring 2017’s Biggest Trends; Here are 25 of the Best

Check out no 12! 

http://www.purseblog.com/trends/statement-bags-spring-2017/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LC ditched the side tassels, added a strap, to make a Penelope briefcase


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's the reversible Roseau Fleuri


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the reversible Roseau Fleuri
> 
> View attachment 3582783
> View attachment 3582784



This bag has captured my attention ever since I saw it IRL. I've been stalking the boutique since! But with no shoulder strap and no internal pockets, will I get tired of it? It's gorgeous though... If only. Seeing it here, my heart longs for it haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> The first thing I looked for was the strap when the website updated. It doesnt seem to be there. I will investigate further if it doesnt show up soon. LMK.



The straps are sold separately - I found them in the boutique today selling for RM230 each or about US$51 each. They are long, I will have to wear my Cuirs and Neos crossbody because of this but oh so irresistibly pretty! Here they are:







My haul also included a Year of the Rooster keychain (pictured below) and a Longchamp Club Clutch Bag (can't photograph now, all wrapped up so here's a link instead: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/longchamp-club/clutch-bags-2524638?sku=1626)




To top it off, LC also gave me ang pow packets free of charge!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> The straps are sold separately - I found them in the boutique today selling for RM230 each or about US$51 each. They are long, I will have to wear my Cuirs and Neos crossbody because of this but oh so irresistibly pretty! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3584913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584914
> 
> 
> My haul also included a Year of the Rooster keychain (pictured below) and a Longchamp Club Clutch Bag (can't photograph now, all wrapped up so here's a link instead: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/longchamp-club/clutch-bags-2524638?sku=1626)
> 
> View attachment 3584915
> 
> 
> To top it off, LC also gave me ang pow packets free of charge!!!
> 
> View attachment 3584925



Congrats on your haul!  Which color clutch did you get?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> The straps are sold separately - I found them in the boutique today selling for RM230 each or about US$51 each. They are long, I will have to wear my Cuirs and Neos crossbody because of this but oh so irresistibly pretty! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3584913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584914
> 
> 
> My haul also included a Year of the Rooster keychain (pictured below) and a Longchamp Club Clutch Bag (can't photograph now, all wrapped up so here's a link instead: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/longchamp-club/clutch-bags-2524638?sku=1626)
> 
> View attachment 3584915
> 
> 
> To top it off, LC also gave me ang pow packets free of charge!!!
> 
> View attachment 3584925



Fantastic haul, my friend. 
Around $50 for the straps is well priced for straps with some leather on the ends and LC hardware. I still cant find it on the US website. Hope it will be avail in the US.
I love the 2524 clutches - so useful - and the keyring is so cute.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your haul!  Which color clutch did you get?



Thanks so much! I got the Navy clutch  I can't wait to use it during lunch on weekdays starting next week 




seton said:


> Fantastic haul, my friend.
> Around $50 for the straps is well priced for straps with some leather on the ends and LC hardware. I still cant find it on the US website. Hope it will be avail in the US.
> I love the 2524 clutches - so useful - and the keyring is so cute.



Thanks so much! I guess the straps are not available on the website, just like how the Iridescent Cuir of SS16 was not available on the website too? Hope that's the case. The US is too major a market to miss. The 2524 clutch will become my weekday lunch companion starting next week  Need to give my Neo one a break. The keyring will be so good to use during Chinese New Year


----------



## SmokieDragon

BTW, just to let everyone know that the straps which are sold separately come with the croc-embossed leather but the one that comes with the LPC Fleuri has smooth metis leather.


----------



## DayDreamer95

SmokieDragon said:


> The straps are sold separately - I found them in the boutique today selling for RM230 each or about US$51 each. They are long, I will have to wear my Cuirs and Neos crossbody because of this but oh so irresistibly pretty! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3584913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584914
> 
> 
> My haul also included a Year of the Rooster keychain (pictured below) and a Longchamp Club Clutch Bag (can't photograph now, all wrapped up so here's a link instead: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/longchamp-club/clutch-bags-2524638?sku=1626)
> 
> View attachment 3584915
> 
> 
> To top it off, LC also gave me ang pow packets free of charge!!!
> 
> View attachment 3584925


Oh man! I went to the pavilion outlet today but didn't manage to stay long there. Absolutely adore the spring Sakura bags, would have gotten those straps for myself if I knew they were sold separately! And those angpows! Aww mannnnn!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DayDreamer95 said:


> Oh man! I went to the pavilion outlet today but didn't manage to stay long there. Absolutely adore the spring Sakura bags, would have gotten those straps for myself if I knew they were sold separately! And those angpows! Aww mannnnn!!!!



My haul came from Pavi  You have to go back


----------



## DayDreamer95

SmokieDragon said:


> My haul came from Pavi  You have to go back



Woots! I may have passed by you once or twice without noticing haha! Went into the shop thrice but forced myself to leave since I bought three recently. Fellow Longchamp lover here! I love those bags but couldn't really afford the more expensive models hmmm... I'll return to them after cny I guess, the strap is really handy. But the rooster, I'm seeing it everywhere!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the reversible Roseau Fleuri
> 
> View attachment 3582783
> View attachment 3582784



Oh I like this a lot! But yeah no strap and pockets make this a hard sell. 


SmokieDragon said:


> The straps are sold separately - I found them in the boutique today selling for RM230 each or about US$51 each. They are long, I will have to wear my Cuirs and Neos crossbody because of this but oh so irresistibly pretty! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3584913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584914
> 
> 
> My haul also included a Year of the Rooster keychain (pictured below) and a Longchamp Club Clutch Bag (can't photograph now, all wrapped up so here's a link instead: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/longchamp-club/clutch-bags-2524638?sku=1626)
> 
> View attachment 3584915
> 
> 
> To top it off, LC also gave me ang pow packets free of charge!!!
> 
> View attachment 3584925



Oh I love everything you got! Hope the straps show up in the US! 

That keychain is adorable!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I guess the straps are not available on the website, just like how the Iridescent Cuir of SS16 was not available on the website too? Hope that's the case. The US is too major a market to miss. The 2524 clutch will become my weekday lunch companion starting next week  Need to give my Neo one a break. The keyring will be so good to use during Chinese New Year



The LP Iridescent were super LE and not even in the store bible. The straps are which is how I knew they would be sold separately. Anywy, I got conformation that some stores have it and I was quoted US $55 plus tax.



SmokieDragon said:


> BTW, just to let everyone know that the straps which are sold separately come with the croc-embossed leather but the one that comes with the LPC Fleuri has smooth metis leather.



This is good to know!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The straps are sold separately



Fantastic haul. The red packets are well designed. I adore the straps and the colour block on them. Contrasts nicely with my black neo and mocha cuir. Have fun with your new lunch clutch next week. You'll looks absolutely chic with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DayDreamer95 said:


> Woots! I may have passed by you once or twice without noticing haha! Went into the shop thrice but forced myself to leave since I bought three recently. Fellow Longchamp lover here! I love those bags but couldn't really afford the more expensive models hmmm... I'll return to them after cny I guess, the strap is really handy. But the rooster, I'm seeing it everywhere!



Great to find a fellow LC lover in KL! I go to the store quite often. At least once a week, especially now with new arrivals week after week!  My idea is to browse and wait for the sale to get the bags, since I'm still undecided on what to get. So many pretty bags this season but I won't be pulling the trigger yet hehe. As for accessories, if there's something I really like, I will get it now, LOL!

What do you mean by you are seeing the rooster everywhere? Do you mean rooster ornaments in general or the LC rooster 3D bag, clutch and keychain?




bakeacookie said:


> Oh I like this a lot! But yeah no strap and pockets make this a hard sell.
> 
> Oh I love everything you got! Hope the straps show up in the US!
> 
> That keychain is adorable!



Thanks so much! Thanks to @seton , we know the straps are now in the US 

I feel sad about the Fleuri too. You and me are on the same page about it - I like it a lot too but due to no strap and no pockets (very important for a slim bag at 11cm to have pockets to maximise space, I believe), I think it's a no for me too. It really made me stop in my tracks when I first saw it but too bad.




seton said:


> The LP Iridescent were super LE and not even in the store bible. The straps are which is how I knew they would be sold separately. Anywy, I got conformation that some stores have it and I was quoted US $55 plus tax.



Oic re Iridescent! I didn't know it was so super LE! Now I know why I never got to see one IRL, haha! 

I once saw what I thought was the store bible in the LC boutique I go to the most often. When I asked to see it, the SA told me it's only for staff! I was disappointed to hear that. Maybe he felt that I was already knowledgeable enough haha




frenziedhandbag said:


> Fantastic haul. The red packets are well designed. I adore the straps and the colour block on them. Contrasts nicely with my black neo and mocha cuir. Have fun with your new lunch clutch next week. You'll looks absolutely chic with it!



Thanks so much! You are right about the ang pow paper being well designed - it has double sided tape haha. I showed the pics to my friend and now he wants me to give him an ang pow in the LC packet haha! I will probably use the clutch very soon before assigning it for office lunchtime duty haha


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> I once saw what I thought was the store bible in the LC boutique I go to the most often. When I asked to see it, the SA told me it's only for staff! I was disappointed to hear that. Maybe he felt that I was already knowledgeable enough haha
> a



I think it depends on the SA. Do you have a nice regular one that u use? I've never had one that outright refused to let me see it but there are some that hand it to me and let me look all I want and some that will only show one page.


----------



## DayDreamer95

SmokieDragon said:


> Great to find a fellow LC lover in KL! I go to the store quite often. At least once a week, especially now with new arrivals week after week!  My idea is to browse and wait for the sale to get the bags, since I'm still undecided on what to get. So many pretty bags this season but I won't be pulling the trigger yet hehe. As for accessories, if there's something I really like, I will get it now, LOL!
> 
> What do you mean by you are seeing the rooster everywhere? Do you mean rooster ornaments in general or the LC rooster 3D bag, clutch and keychain?




Haha the last time I went so many of the stores have rooster products, saw it so glaringly at Kate spade with the limited edition tag. Saw similar rooster designs too at other stores (i guess the designs don't really go too far apart from one another? Lol)

I'm always so lost when it comes to sales at LC, when I purchased my LP it wasn't until I decided to pay that the SA told me the store was on discount. Maybe they're fed up with people going in and asking a lot of questions but not actually buying?? On Wednesday also they weren't being really helpful even when I showed interest in the fantaisie collection. Meh, i guess I'll go to the Mid Valley outlet and see what I can get. Been wanting a clutch recently haha. Pray that they will still have the angpow towards the end of CNY.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I think it depends on the SA. Do you have a nice regular one that u use? I've never had one that outright refused to let me see it but there are some that hand it to me and let me look all I want and some that will only show one page.



I do try to keep to 1 SA but I'm not 100% consistent. On that day when I asked, the Store Manager was also within earshot and I have had more interaction with him that the SA. When the SA outright refused, the Store Manager didn't ask the SA to show the bible to me. I also go to another store nearer to my home and have another SA there but I've never asked him to see the store bible there. Maybe I should try at the other store hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

DayDreamer95 said:


> Haha the last time I went so many of the stores have rooster products, saw it so glaringly at Kate spade with the limited edition tag. Saw similar rooster designs too at other stores (i guess the designs don't really go too far apart from one another? Lol)
> 
> I'm always so lost when it comes to sales at LC, when I purchased my LP it wasn't until I decided to pay that the SA told me the store was on discount. Maybe they're fed up with people going in and asking a lot of questions but not actually buying?? On Wednesday also they weren't being really helpful even when I showed interest in the fantaisie collection. Meh, i guess I'll go to the Mid Valley outlet and see what I can get. Been wanting a clutch recently haha. Pray that they will still have the angpow towards the end of CNY.



They have a really small sign on an A5-sized (A5 is smaller than A4) cream card with black writing when they have a sale. Not easy to spot. Nowadays with LC having taken over Malaysian ops (previous one was a franchisee under BNA Distribution), the sales seem to be only twice a year - starting sometime in June and then in late November.

Hope you have better luck at the Gardens outlet and good luck with those ang pow packets!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I do try to keep to 1 SA but I'm not 100% consistent.



In my country, the staff turnover rate is high. I hardly see any familiar faces but the store bible is always on the table and when I do ask to see something that I don't find on display, the SAs will flip through it or ask me to show them which one I am referring to. Sometimes we end up browsing it together. They seem rather open with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your haul!



Thank you, Cosmo for sharing all these gorgeous photos. I usually gear towards Fall/Winter colours but I think I am allowing myself to be bitten by the LC bug again. [emoji7] [emoji111]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Oh wow!!! These are just gorgeous! http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/parisis-bicolore/clutch-bags-2524388?sku=1623 & http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/parisis-bicolore/clutch-bags-2524388?sku=1624


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow!!! These are just gorgeous!



Wooo....  I like. [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow!!! These are just gorgeous! http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/parisis-bicolore/clutch-bags-2524388?sku=1623 & http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/parisis-bicolore/clutch-bags-2524388?sku=1624
> View attachment 3589132
> View attachment 3589133



[emoji173]


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> In my country, the staff turnover rate is high. I hardly see any familiar faces but the store bible is always on the table and when I do ask to see something that I don't find on display, the SAs will flip through it or ask me to show them which one I am referring to. Sometimes we end up browsing it together. They seem rather open with it.



I was going to say that I have seen the bible openly on the counter but it's usually at a flagship.

I dont know how it is in other countries but dept stores like Macys flagship (which is considered an actual LC boutique) and Bloomies flagship (which is just an official stockist and is a small alcove) both have the bible too. I am friendly with the staff at both which is why I know they have them. The bible at bloomies is esp hidden away. Bloomies also use a ring binder catelog in-house which they use that more often since bloomies has LC exclusives that noone else has.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow!!! These are just gorgeous! http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/parisis-bicolore/clutch-bags-2524388?sku=1623 & http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/parisis-bicolore/clutch-bags-2524388?sku=1624
> View attachment 3589132
> View attachment 3589133



Ooooh…comes in a briefcase too!


----------



## seton

LC videos for spring campaign. I esp like the La Parisienne one - "she's not perfect but she's real"


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The new Roseau/Roseau Croco Crossbody bags have arrived at bloomingdales.com, neimanmarcus.com and nordstrom.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The new Roseau



I really adore this Roseau crossbody. The decorative bamboo clasp is beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> The new Roseau/Roseau Croco Crossbody bags have arrived at bloomingdales.com, neimanmarcus.com and nordstrom.com
> 
> View attachment 3593130
> View attachment 3593131
> View attachment 3593132
> View attachment 3593133
> View attachment 3593134
> View attachment 3593135
> View attachment 3593136
> View attachment 3593137
> View attachment 3593138



Loving this shade of red!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Gosia Boy's blog
http://gosiaboy.com/2017/02/sports-day/


----------



## babysunshine

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Heritage
> 
> View attachment 3481265
> View attachment 3481266
> View attachment 3481267
> View attachment 3481268
> View attachment 3481269
> View attachment 3481270


I love the new Heritage!


----------



## babysunshine

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope
> 
> View attachment 3481271
> View attachment 3481272
> View attachment 3481273
> View attachment 3481274
> View attachment 3481275
> View attachment 3481276
> View attachment 3481277
> View attachment 3481278


And these Penelopes look as good as ever!


----------



## babysunshine

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau print
> 
> View attachment 3481292
> View attachment 3481293
> View attachment 3481294
> View attachment 3481295
> View attachment 3481296
> View attachment 3481297
> View attachment 3481298
> View attachment 3481299


Love the prints!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Dubai blogger @reinventyourself on instagram
https://www.instagram.com/reinventyourself/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nice bracelet on longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp in Vogue Taiwan


----------



## babysunshine

Cosmopolitan said:


> LC ditched the side tassels, added a strap, to make a Penelope briefcase
> 
> View attachment 3582782


I may consider this along with LV's horizon briefcase!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen either of these in person yet? I'm wondering how true the colors in the photos are in real life. 

I love the stripes!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen either of these in person yet? I'm wondering how true the colors in the photos are in real life.
> 
> I love the stripes!!
> View attachment 3602990
> 
> View attachment 3602987



The navy on the Roseau looks more vibrant in real life. The picture on my computer looks a little flat and doesn't do it justice, I think.

For the Cuir, I had to do a double take when I saw it at first because it really looked black. Then I realised it's navy.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

SmokieDragon said:


> The navy on the Roseau looks more vibrant in real life. The picture on my computer looks a little flat and doesn't do it justice, I think.
> 
> For the Cuir, I had to do a double take when I saw it at first because it really looked black. Then I realised it's navy.



Thanks for the comments! 

I saw the Roseau Club today...but it wasn't for me. 

They didn't have the striped Cuir...but they did have the Cuir in Blue Mist. 

I think I am going to pick it up for spring.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Did they discontinue camel cuir? Was it seasonal?


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Did they discontinue camel cuir? Was it seasonal?



It was a classic color but they change classic colors after a while. It was discontinued a year ago at least.


----------



## OneMoreDay

seton said:


> It was a classic color but they change classic colors after a while. It was discontinued a year ago at least.


Oh, no. I really loved it. Was hoping to snag one this year.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on The Cosmopolitas blog (no relation to me, lol!)

http://thecosmopolitas.com/wear-jogger-pants-heels/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage bag on The Cosmopolitas blog (no relation to me, lol!)



Love the Heritage bag and how she dressed it with joggers.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales has an exclusive Foulonne pouch/crossbody on the way


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has the strap: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...egory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLUE MIST


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com also has the Penelope "commuter tote" and the regular Penelope in Celadon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive Foulonne pouch/crossbody on the way
> 
> View attachment 3614188
> View attachment 3614189
> View attachment 3614190
> View attachment 3614191
> View attachment 3614192





Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com has the strap: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...egory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLUE MIST
> 
> View attachment 3614193



These two piece would look nice together! Too bad that leather strap on the Bloomfield exclusive doesn't seem removable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com also has the Penelope "commuter tote" and the regular Penelope in Celadon
> 
> View attachment 3614196
> View attachment 3614197
> View attachment 3614198
> View attachment 3614199
> View attachment 3614200
> View attachment 3614201
> View attachment 3614202



Thanks for posting this! The Commuter Tote Penelope has a metal zip!!! Wonderful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com also has the Penelope "commuter tote" and the regular Penelope in Celadon
> 
> View attachment 3614196
> View attachment 3614197
> View attachment 3614198
> View attachment 3614199
> View attachment 3614200
> View attachment 3614201
> View attachment 3614202



I LOVE the Penelope Commuter! Need to investigate!


----------



## Kmora

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen either of these in person yet? I'm wondering how true the colors in the photos are in real life.
> 
> I love the stripes!!
> View attachment 3602990
> 
> View attachment 3602987



I normally don't like stripes but I think this color combination is great! Feels like I have to go to a store and check how that bottom bag looks!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco on LC instagram


 
I love, love this one! I have to see this in person!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com has the strap: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-striped-guitar-strap/4567541?origin=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLUE MIST
> 
> View attachment 3614193



Ordering this strap tonight!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Ran across this one on instagram...neimanmarcus has it online...I love the blue mist color...Spring is calling!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau crossbody on the Blu's Edmonton instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Twitter, spring silk scarves by artist Julien Calot for LC

and here is a little article about these scarves: http://www.buro247.my/fashion/accessories/summer-vibes-on-printed-scarves-by-julien-calot-fo.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau crossbody]



I tried this on in Navy. It is featherlight and very spacious. Wonderful crossbody.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I tried this on in Navy. It is featherlight and very spacious. Wonderful crossbody.



I've seen it IRL too. Even though I have several other LC crossbody/shoulder bags this one is tempting because it seems more roomy, has a wide/deep base.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've seen it IRL too. Even though I have several other LC crossbody/shoulder bags this one is tempting because it seems more roomy, has a wide/deep base.


Agree with the wide base, makes this a very practical bag. More so than the new Foulonne crossbody which is much slimmer.


----------



## MochaCake

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've seen it IRL too. Even though I have several other LC crossbody/shoulder bags this one is tempting because it seems more roomy, has a wide/deep base.


Can't wait to see it in real life


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another instagram post on those scarves


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau crossbody on the Blu's Edmonton instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spring styles available at neimanmarcus.com now on sale 30% off with coupon CHARM30


----------



## EGBDF

I ordered the guitar strap and I'm not sure if it's a keeper. Probably will keep it.
I like the hardware and leather part but I'm a bit disappointed with the strap fabric. It feels cheap. 
Lightweight bags are a big appeal to me so I don't know why I expected this to be a bit more substantial feeling. I guess the price was the tip-off.
Anyway, nice matching hardware and I like the colors.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I ordered the guitar strap and I'm not sure if it's a keeper. Probably will keep it.
> I like the hardware and leather part but I'm a bit disappointed with the strap fabric. It feels cheap.
> Lightweight bags are a big appeal to me so I don't know why I expected this to be a bit more substantial feeling. I guess the price was the tip-off.
> Anyway, nice matching hardware and I like the colors.



I still havent had a chance to feel it up yet but it does look like grosgrain in most of the pix I've seen of it.


----------



## bakeacookie

How long does the guitar strap go? Cross body or just shoulder?


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> How long does the guitar strap go? Cross body or just shoulder?


Nordstrom's measurements seem accurate because mine is 42" long.


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Nordstrom's measurements seem accurate because mine is 42" long.



I'll have to measure some straps for comparison. I want a crossbody strap.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage crossbody on the Tales of Jude blog

http://talesofjude.com/10-pink-accessories-imperfect-mum/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag @veravanerp instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Jesca Li with Heritage bags, from her instagram


----------



## EGBDF

Bloomingdales has the guitar strap online in pink, though they are calling it the Roseau Club handbag strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco on instagram


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3653218


I love that color!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I love that color!



Lol I thought you might say that. Maybe a blue lover like you should pick up something in Blue Mist this season???


----------



## Cosmopolitan

boutique display shot
http://www.trocadero-maroquinerie.fr


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Tales of Jude, from instagram 
http://talesofjude.com/


----------



## MWTexan

When does this color bag release? Does anyone know the color name?


----------



## SmokieDragon

MWTexan said:


> When does this color bag release? Does anyone know the color name?



Looks like it could be Greige (grey-beige) from AW16 i.e. it's a past release - it's not in the current line-up of colours on the UK site: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/penelope/tote-bag-1297843?sku=1011


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope bucket bags on instagram


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope bucket bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3663907
> View attachment 3663908
> View attachment 3663909
> View attachment 3663910
> View attachment 3663911



Ahh fainting, love all the beautiful colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope bucket bags on instagram



That Penélope pouch is so adorable!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope bucket bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3663907
> View attachment 3663908
> View attachment 3663909
> View attachment 3663910
> View attachment 3663911



What a great idea to hang one's sunglasses using the drawstring of a bucket bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3666299
> View attachment 3666300



Every time I see this Misty 3D in pictures, my heart melts! Something about it - it just has that extra sheen that the other colours don't have... Thanks for posting this


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Every time I see this Misty 3D in pictures, my heart melts! Something about it - it just has that extra sheen that the other colours don't have... Thanks for posting this


I hope it makes its way into your bag closet. [emoji6]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another Penelope bucket bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

boutique shot


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> boutique shot
> 
> View attachment 3668348



Oh there's Misty 3D! It's with the guitar strap that I already own!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope it makes its way into your bag closet. [emoji6]



Hehe! We shall see at season end  Am thinking of getting the clutch for carrying pencil / pen / mouse / phone to meetings at the office: http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/longchamp-3d/clutch-1046770?sku=2092


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Hehe! We shall see at season end  Am thinking of getting the clutch for carrying pencil / pen / mouse / phone to meetings at the office.



Splendid idea! Both for the clutch's intended usage and waiting till season end.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cosmopolitan said:


> new arrival at neimanmarcus.com
> 
> View attachment 3543064


I just ordered this one from Sands Point- I haven't seen the rust color IRL so I'm excited! I love this print and colorway, it just called to me


----------



## Cosmopolitan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just ordered this one from Sands Point- I haven't seen the rust color IRL so I'm excited! I love this print and colorway, it just called to me



Congrats, hope you love it! Please share a pic when you get it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp Saint-Honore by @philippemilliatphotography2 on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nicoleta Buru of Reinvent Yourself blog


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3670201



So happy to see the Longchamp Club pouch in action!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from beautyreads.com blog


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Haifashion Rebel from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Haifashion Rebel from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

a Longchamp store manager tells me that the spring/summer sale begins June 13 in boutiques


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> a Longchamp store manager tells me that the spring/summer sale begins June 13 in boutiques



Thanks for sharing!! I want to pickup a Sakura piece for my mother. I will be in Japan and I'm worried that the combination of Sakura + LC + sale will make it hard to get. Has anyone shopped the Longchamp sale before? Do things fly off the shelf?

Also, how much do the items go on sale? Thanks!!


----------



## bakeacookie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing!! I want to pickup a Sakura piece for my mother. I will be in Japan and I'm worried that the combination of Sakura + LC + sale will make it hard to get. Has anyone shopped the Longchamp sale before? Do things fly off the shelf?
> 
> Also, how much do the items go on sale? Thanks!!



For my store, popular things go quick. 

Second fastest is popular style leather goods and popular nylon colors. 

There's always leftovers of everything else.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> spring/summer sale begins June 13 in boutiques



Thank you for sharing this! I'm eyeing something or things.... [emoji23]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing!! I want to pickup a Sakura piece for my mother. I will be in Japan and I'm worried that the combination of Sakura + LC + sale will make it hard to get. Has anyone shopped the Longchamp sale before? Do things fly off the shelf?
> 
> Also, how much do the items go on sale? Thanks!!



I think first cut is 30% off, and toward the end of the sale, some remaining items go down to 40-50% off, particularly for the discontinued lines or colors.

If you have a good relationship with your local Longchamp boutique, sometimes they will invite you to stop by a few days before the sale, to "pre-sale" or reserve the items that you want.

Plus you can prowl the sale on longchamp.com of course.

Check out this thread for more info on the LC sales: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-on-the-big-sale-coming-up.908974/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think first cut is 30% off, and toward the end of the sale, some remaining items go down to 40-50% off, particularly for the discontinued lines or colors.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with your local Longchamp boutique, sometimes they will invite you to stop by a few days before the sale, to "pre-sale" or reserve the items that you want.
> 
> Plus you can prowl the sale on longchamp.com of course.
> 
> Check out this thread for more info on the LC sales: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-on-the-big-sale-coming-up.908974/


I was just going to ask- will it start online the same day for those of us who don't live near a boutique?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I was just going to ask- will it start online the same day for those of us who don't live near a boutique?



Yes, most likely. Last June the online sale began the same day as the boutique sale.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nanja Massy on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nanja Massy on instagram



This action shot of the Penelope bucket bag shows off the beauty more so than the stock pictures. Love it on her!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hi everyone! I'm curious about this issue I've found - can anyone help explain this to me?

The SS17 color "Peony" appears very different in the LP Neo style than it does in the LP Nylon…

Peony in regular LP (you can see the color near the top of my pic):



And Peony in Neo:



Peony in Medium Neo on Nordstrom:



Peony in small Neo on Bloomies:



So is it pinkish or reddish?? It's consistently reddish in the small Neo across online shops: the LC website, bloomies, sands point…but we know the pinkish Peony exists in medium? Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm curious about this issue I've found - can anyone help explain this to me?



I've seen the peony neo, and it looks close to the image in LC website, it's reddish and not at all like the pic on Nordstrom. The first time I saw it it actually reminded me of "clementine" neo (but a little bit more red). There was a pink neo last summer that looked close to the Nordstrom pic


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nice shot of a new LC boutique (in Switzerland I think)
from twitter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Instagram posts by Simplício & Arneiro, a Longchamp retailer in Portugal


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau car seat pic from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

While the cognac is a classic color not just from the spring line, I'm posting these cute instagram pics here anyway since I just bought the small 3D tote myself!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Today's instagram post by *coat_and_shoes_addict*. She has an awesome Longchamp collection, particularly Roseaus. Highly recommend giving her a follow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Highly recommend giving her a follow.



Thank you for sharing. Love how she pairs her LCs. Chic style. Followed.


----------



## SmokieDragon

So the sale has started in my home country and it looks like it's the end of the road for the Blue Cuir - it's being discounted this time round. Not sure if it's also the end for the Foulonne Tote here (http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne/tote-bag-1296021?sku=965) - the Black one is on sale in my home country - but could be because the one in the store I went to doesn't have the metal plate...?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Not sure if it's also the end for the Foulonne Tote here (http://uk.longchamp.com/handbags/le-foulonne/tote-bag-1296021?sku=965) - the Black one is on sale in my home country - but could be because the one in the store I went to doesn't have the metal plate...?



That's interesting about the Foulonne tote. For what it's worth, I noticed that the small Foulonne crossbody (below) that's been around forever is on sale at Nordstrom in black. Of course that doesn't necessarily mean that it'll be on sale at the LC boutique and discontinued. In any event, I'm personally hoping for some new updated Foulonne styles this fall! 




Also just curious, did you happen to notice the sale situation at the LC boutique with the Paris Rocks line? Asking because I saw that classic colors like Cognac and Navy have gone on sale at Bloomingdales....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's interesting about the Foulonne tote. For what it's worth, I noticed that the small Foulonne crossbody (below) that's been around forever is on sale at Nordstrom in black. Of course that doesn't necessarily mean that it'll be on sale at the LC boutique and discontinued. In any event, I'm personally hoping for some new updated Foulonne styles this fall!
> 
> View attachment 3713782
> 
> 
> Also just curious, did you happen to notice the sale situation at the LC boutique with the Paris Rocks line? Asking because I saw that classic colors like Cognac and Navy have gone on sale at Bloomingdales....
> 
> View attachment 3713783



That's interesting too about the little Foulonne bag. I didn't really notice it yesterday. 

Sadly, no Paris Rocks bags at the boutique yesterday. Speaking of bags with the "Paris" name, Paris Premier bags not on sale. I think Nordstrom had some on sale last week tho...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Paris Premier bags not on sale. I think Nordstrom had some on sale last week tho...



Yes some colors of Paris Premier have been on sale at Neiman Marcus too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I noticed that the small Foulonne crossbody (below) that's been around forever is on sale at Nordstrom in black. Of course that doesn't necessarily mean that it'll be on sale at the LC boutique and discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 3713782



Today, I noticed this little Black Foulonne on sale at the LC boutique in my country. Looks like end of the road for it too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope bucket bag on instagram


----------



## Sam18q

Is the sale happening in the next 2 weeks?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> a Longchamp store manager tells me that the spring/summer sale begins June 13 in boutiques





Sam18q said:


> Is the sale happening in the next 2 weeks?



Starts tomorrow in the U.S.


----------



## Sam18q

Thanks for the information about the sale.  Hopefully can pick up stuff I want!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Starts tomorrow in the U.S.


I am excited though there seems to be nothing that I want after picking up the backpack. Never say never though. Lol!


----------



## lovingmybags

Does anyone have luck with the Longchamp US website?  Trying to purchase something-at the item page the discount price shows, but the moment it's added to the cart, then the retail emerges instead.  Maybe they're just not done updating the site?  So frustrating!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovingmybags said:


> Does anyone have luck with the Longchamp US website?  Trying to purchase something-at the item page the discount price shows, but the moment it's added to the cart, then the retail emerges instead.  Maybe they're just not done updating the site?  So frustrating!



Sorry! I remember last year some people had initial checkout problems when the sale first started but then they were resolved. Good luck.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sorry! I remember last year some people had initial checkout problems when the sale first started but then they were resolved. Good luck.



Thanks for sharing your insight Cosmo!  Trying to decide if this is a divine sign sent on behalf of my battered bank account haha; hopefully they'll fix it quickly before I go nuts!  Waiting to call customer service in an hour or so to ask-or maybe they already know there is an issue.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Same issue here- it shows full price in my cart!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovingmybags said:


> hopefully they'll fix it quickly before I go nuts!





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Same issue here- it shows full price in my cart!



Sale prices are now showing in my cart so perhaps it's fixed.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sale prices are now showing in my cart so perhaps it's fixed.



Thanks for the heads up Cosmo!  Saw that and am trying to check out now lol


----------



## lovingmybags

Got my order in!  Seems like stock was a bit low so had to make sure to check out early


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovingmybags said:


> Got my order in!  Seems like stock was a bit low so had to make sure to check out early



Woohoo!  So what did you get?


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo!  So what did you get?



The large penelope tote in Ruby!  Tried to be good but can't get it out of my head at 40% off!  So glad I opted out of the Coach sale


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovingmybags said:


> The large penelope tote in Ruby!  Tried to be good but can't get it out of my head at 40% off!  So glad I opted out of the Coach sale



Congrats on your sale score! Hope you love your new Penelope.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your sale score! Hope you love your new Penelope.
> 
> View attachment 3729572



Thank you!  I think I'll like it ; never saw the ruby color before (no Longchamp store here), but love the Penelope style!  Looks like the perfect pop of color


----------



## EGBDF

lovingmybags said:


> The large penelope tote in Ruby!  Tried to be good but can't get it out of my head at 40% off!  So glad I opted out of the Coach sale


This is such a gorgeous bag! I hope you love it!


----------



## EGBDF

I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for a while now but I went a bit crazy with blue foulonne accessories and I always buy a pair of  cuir ballerina flats!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I have been on a self-imposed bag ban for a while now but I went a bit crazy with blue foulonne accessories and I always buy a pair of  cuir ballerina flats!



Yay! Those definitely don't count as breaking your bag ban lol.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay! Those definitely don't count as breaking your bag ban lol.


Haha, exactly!!!


----------



## Itsupgrayedd

Hey ladies, I need some opinions on this bag charm. I recently bought the Le Pliage Heritage hobo bag in navy from the Nordstrom half yearly sale and think this matching charm is super cute. I'm worried though that the hardware where the charm would hang from is too close to the edge of the bag and maybe the charm would look silly? Sale items being final sale always makes me nervous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Itsupgrayedd said:


> Hey ladies, I need some opinions on this bag charm. I recently bought the Le Pliage Heritage hobo bag in navy from the Nordstrom half yearly sale and think this matching charm is super cute. I'm worried though that the hardware where the charm would hang from is too close to the edge of the bag and maybe the charm would look silly? Sale items being final sale always makes me nervous!



Nice charm! We are charm twins! Bought mine about 10 days ago but have yet to use it. I don't have the Hobo bag but I intend to use it with my other silver HW LCs  Too good to resist during the sale


----------



## Itsupgrayedd

SmokieDragon said:


> Nice charm! We are charm twins! Bought mine about 10 days ago but have yet to use it. I don't have the Hobo bag but I intend to use it with my other silver HW LCs  Too good to resist during the sale


I'm probably going to get it because I think the red edge of the charm is going to really pop against the navy bag, and they're part of the same line so the leathers will match. It's such a cute charm!


----------



## lovingmybags

EGBDF said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag! I hope you love it!



Thank you!!  You too for the beautiful accessories and shoes!  Those are definitely not bags to count for the ban


----------



## Sam18q

Bought the blue colour cute Fleuri...so excited!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sam18q said:


> Bought the blue colour cute Fleuri...so excited!



Congrats!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

lovingmybags said:


> The large penelope tote in Ruby!  Tried to be good but can't get it out of my head at 40% off!  So glad I opted out of the Coach sale


I ordered this bag as well! I've been eyeing the penelope for years. I love how lightweight it is. I never got a smaller one because it didn't have a long shoulder strap. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I always buy a pair of  cuir ballerina flats!



I am super tempted with the blue foulonne slgs too but holding it out for F/W since it seems there are going to be green/burgundy/purple. How do you find the sole support for the cuir flats? Do you resole them to make them last longer? Thank you for sharing in advance.


----------



## lovingmybags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I ordered this bag as well! I've been eyeing the penelope for years. I love how lightweight it is. I never got a smaller one because it didn't have a long shoulder strap. Can't wait to receive it!



Yay twins!!  Did you get it in ruby too?  Looks like the combination's already sold out online!  So glad I was hawking it like a madwoman haha; didn't even expect the sale to be 40%!  Thought that would be 30% or so maybe; congrats!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

lovingmybags said:


> Yay twins!!  Did you get it in ruby too?  Looks like the combination's already sold out online!  So glad I was hawking it like a madwoman haha; didn't even expect the sale to be 40%!  Thought that would be 30% or so maybe; congrats!!


I did get ruby! The light blue was lovely, but love red bags. I ordered yesterday afternoon- hopefully it goes through with no issues!


----------



## lovingmybags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I did get ruby! The light blue was lovely, but love red bags. I ordered yesterday afternoon- hopefully it goes through with no issues!



Woohoo!  I did consider the celadon as well, but that looks like more of a dusty blue?  Or maybe it's my laptop, since I haven't seen the color at all in person.  Hope both of our orders will get through!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am super tempted with the blue foulonne slgs too but holding it out for F/W since it seems there are going to be green/burgundy/purple. How do you find the sole support for the cuir flats? Do you resole them to make them last longer? Thank you for sharing in advance.


Well, I have sooooo many shoes so I have a lot in my rotation lol. The soles are smooth, hard leather and I personally can't wear them as a walking shoe so I just wear them mostly for work where I don't walk around a lot. I like that the sole has some flex. I have high arches and usually flat shoes don't work for me but these are comfy. I'll definitely resole them if needed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> The soles are smooth, hard leather. I'll definitely resole them if needed.



Thank you for such a comprehensive review. I prefer hard leather soles as I walk a lot and somehow hard soles work better for me. I will most likely wear the flats with dresses as I am usually in sneakers and will love to add another comfy pair in a brighter color.


----------



## EGBDF

Here are some of my goodies so far. I am so silly, I already have this coin purse in the same color, but in the cuir leather. I knew I had something similar in blue but had forgotten about it. I love them both though!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I did get ruby! The light blue was lovely, but love red bags. I ordered yesterday afternoon- hopefully it goes through with no issues!





lovingmybags said:


> Woohoo!  I did consider the celadon as well, but that looks like more of a dusty blue?  Or maybe it's my laptop, since I haven't seen the color at all in person.  Hope both of our orders will get through!



I got a call today- my order was cancelled


----------



## EGBDF

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I got a call today- my order was cancelled


Oh, that's disappointing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Here are some of my goodies so far. I am so silly, I already have this coin purse in the same color, but in the cuir leather. I knew I had something similar in blue but had forgotten about it. I love them both though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731244



Such a pretty pair congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Here are some of my goodies so far.[/ATTACH]



Lovely goodies! Different leather makes it legitimate to own two in the same color. [emoji16]


----------



## lovingmybags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I got a call today- my order was cancelled



Oh no!!  Keep checking!  One of my purchases from last year was a pop-back, that didn't appear until the sale was almost over.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Here are some of my goodies so far. I am so silly, I already have this coin purse in the same color, but in the cuir leather. I knew I had something similar in blue but had forgotten about it. I love them both though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731244



Great haul!  Love this shade of Blue


----------



## Jnly

i'm so sad I can't find a large pinky le pliage anywheere!!! Ugh I def missed the boat on this one!


----------



## Sam18q

I got the misty blue Sakura fleuri cuir which is lambskin.  What do you suggest I get as a conditioner?  The care card just said leather is fragile and avoid exposing to rain.  No other mention of how to care for it.  The SA does not have any suggestion either.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I finally broke down and ordered this one tonight...can't wait to get it! My new summer tote!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered this one tonight...can't wait to get it! My new summer tote!
> 
> View attachment 3745223



Yay congrats!  Love the Roseau Croco totes, so chic yet lightweight and easy to wear. I own two. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered this one tonight...can't wait to get it! My new summer tote!
> 
> View attachment 3745223



Here are some cute pics of your new bag from instagrammer coat_and_shoes_addict, who owns several Roseau Croco totes


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some cute pics of your new bag from instagrammer coat_and_shoes_addict, who owns several Roseau Croco totes
> 
> View attachment 3745526
> View attachment 3745527
> View attachment 3745528


She has great style - love her outfits as well as the bag!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay congrats!  Love the Roseau Croco totes, so chic yet lightweight and easy to wear. I own two. Hope you enjoy yours!



Thank you! 

I bought the short handle tote...because I want the longer handle Roseau in that beautiful gray color for fall!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I want the longer handle Roseau in that beautiful gray color for fall!



Posted some pics of my new bag in that color here


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Posted some pics of my new bag in that color here



Love it! 

I love your Roseau totes too--can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## lovingmybags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered this one tonight...can't wait to get it! My new summer tote!



Yessss good choice!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Sam18q

So excited to use my dream bag !!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

lovingmybags said:


> The large penelope tote in Ruby!  Tried to be good but can't get it out of my head at 40% off!  So glad I opted out of the Coach sale


Do you love the Penelope in Ruby? I'm still bummed that my order was cancelled, but I've found some great deals on other LC bags in the past couple of weeks. I'd love a photo if you get a chance!


----------



## lovingmybags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Do you love the Penelope in Ruby? I'm still bummed that my order was cancelled, but I've found some great deals on other LC bags in the past couple of weeks. I'd love a photo if you get a chance!



Not the greatest picture, but here is one!  It came with two spots on the front, but happily came off after applying some leather cleaner!  Nice color, though some of the edges are a little rough (almost tad-bit unfinished) when compared with my Sandy penelope from last year.  Still great!  Sorry to hear you weren't able to snag one afterwards-I've had an order cancelled on me from another brand, and they didn't even send a notification about it.  Needless to say, the bag sold out, and I'm debating whether to try another kind of leather.  Have a good evening!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sam18q said:


> So excited to use my dream bag !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758685



Lovely!


----------

